# Northern Florida trial



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Any updates on how the Qualifi is doing or has done? 
:razz:


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Open placements
1st--Hoke. Don Bovers
2nd--Turbo--Bicknell/Ray Voigt
3rd--Mickey. Hines/Ray Voigt
4th--Cole--DuBose/ Ray Voigt


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am to WB: 2 5 8 19 23 27 28 30 35 36 41 43 44 54


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby to 3rd:
1 2 4 6 7 8 9 12 13 15 16 17 18 20 21 22

I think the 3rd finished today, but not certain.


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

do you know hoe the Qual ended yesterday


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Qual results, sketchy from memory

1st ??/Wes Lee
2nd Ellie/Anderson
3rd Pine(I think)/Attar
4th Buster/Ferguson

RJ sonic/Powers
j Karl stawski
j Dufour
J ?


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Don on the Open win


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Any word on the amateur and derby results?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby (8 dogs to 4th):
Rita Jones 1st, 
Judy Powers 2nd, 
Marc Patton 3rd. & 4th not sure which dogs
Don't know JAMs

Am (10 dogs to last) big water test was too much for me and Maggie. They finished but I didn't stay for the placements.
Valarie & Coast ran a great 4th. I think 5 did the test w/o handling. Very good tests from the judges. A fun one to run.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Coast got 2nd in Am at NORTH Florida


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Judy Powers in the Derby!

Judy


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

AM Results

1st - Jerry Lee - Dubose 
2nd - Coast - Marks
3rd - Moses - Landau
4th - Reuben - Young love
RJ - Yaz - O'Connell
jams
23, 41


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to run with the big dogs Val and Coast!


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Way to go Jay DuFour and Bijoux with her Jam in the Q at 18 mo. Raven and Rev are proud


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yall ! Enjoyed your trial and nice people !!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Smackwater said:


> AM Results
> 
> 1st - Jerry Lee - Dubose
> 2nd - Coast - Marks
> ...


Congratulations Val and Coast! Not yet 3 years old and already keeping some pretty good company.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, VAL!!!

That is not surprising . . . you and Coast are awesome together!

rita


----------

